# Weak power around 1800 rpm ?? Suggestions



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

The turbo is right about spooled at 1800 RPM. The engine is ramping up fuel delivery to respond to the air the turbo is shoving into the cylinders, and the stock programming sometimes doesn't get it right. 

The tune is the easiest, most-cost-effective way to get power out of this engine. I'd get the tune first, and also do the intake resonator delete modification since that's free. Then, start throwing intakes and exhaust bits at it if the tune and intake resonator delete aren't enough.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Onthelo2 said:


> Hey guys I have an LTZ RS with the 1.4L turbo automatic transmission and I find when I am crusing around the 1800 ish rpm range power is not too strong I know this car was designed as a commuter and thats why I bought it but if anyone can tell me how to get more power out of her I would really appreiate it. I was thinking after doing some reading about doing the following..
> 
> Short ram intake or similiar
> Down pipe
> ...


Trifecta might help, but at 1800 RPM, you are just below the point where the turbo picks up. The 1.4 liter engine is TINY and has very little power on its own without the turbo forcing air into the cylinders to make it act like a larger engine.

Either downshift using manual mode or just kick the gas pedal harder to force the car to downshift and it'll rev up and carry you away. Crusing around 1800 RPM, the car is running revs as low as it can to be fuel-efficient.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

Nice notes guess.. yeah I really want the intake and the tune to start with .. can anyone tell me how exactly the trifecta tune works.. ? do you order it a specific way and then how do you get it into the vehicles computer and then it just works all the time or ? Not too savy on tunes like this with all the elctronics. Thanks guys!


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/4942-trifecta-tune-question-help.html

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/10-engine-technical-discussion/959-just-ordered-trifecta-tune.html

Read those, and it should answer some questions.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Before you get a new intake, try bypassing the intake resonator. That should get you some extra throttle response and performance. An intake will have very marginal performance benefits over that. Also try checking your spark plug gaps. Gap them to anywhere between .028 and .035 if you don't have the tine.


----------



## Onthelo2 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks guys, okay i will do the resonator delete Saturday and see if that helps throttle response. Still looking into the tune too


----------



## kevjam79 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gap your plugs. This will remedy the lack of power in transition and the unwillingness of the trans to shift. If you want more, try a tune.


----------

